# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل هذا الدعاء من الادعية النبوية: "اللهم اني أسألك من كل خير سألك اياه عبدك ورسولك"?

## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

هل هذا الدعاء من الادعية النبوية

"اللهم اني أسألك من كل خيراً سئلك اياه عبدك ورسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعبادك الصالحين, واعوذ بك من كل شراً استعاذ به عبدك ورسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعبادك الصالحين"

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

*ورد فيما يقال بعد التشهد أخبار من أحسنها ما رواه سعيد بن منصور وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة من طريق عمير بن سعد قال كان عبد الله يعني بن مسعود يعلمنا التشهد في الصلاة ثم يقول* *إذا فرغ أحدكم من التشهد فليقل: اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم وأعوذ بك من الشر كله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم اللهم أني أسألك من خير ما سألك منه عبادك الصالحون وأعوذ بك من شر ما استعاذك منه عبادك الصالحون ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة** الآية.* *(فتح الباري 2/321)* 


*حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة عن جبر بن حبيب عن أم كلثوم عن عائشة أن أبا بكر دخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأراد أن يكلمه وعائشة تصلي فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *عليك بالكوامل* *و كلمة أخرى** فلما انصرفت عائشة سألته عن ذلك* *فقال لها قولي اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم وأسألك الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل وأعوذ بك من النار وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل وأسألك من الخير ما سألك عبدك ورسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأستعيذك مما استعاذك منه عبدك ورسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا** حدثنا عبد الصمد حدثنا شعبة حدثنا جبر بن حبيب قال سمعت أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر تحدث عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها عليك* *بالجوامع الكوامل فذكر الحديث*
*حدثنا عفان حدثنا حماد بن سلمة حدثنا جبر بن حبيب عن أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر عن عائشة فذكر نحوه.* *(رواه أحمد 24613)*

*حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا عفان حدثنا حماد بن سلمة أخبرني جبر بن حبيب عن أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علمها هذا الدعاء* *اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم اللهم إني أسألك من خير ما سألك عبدك ونبيك وأعوذ بك من شر ما عاذ به عبدك ونبيك اللهم إني أسألك الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل وأعوذ بك من النار وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل وأسألك أن تجعل كل قضاء قضيته لي خيرا**.* *( رواه ابن ماجه (3648)*
*. قال السندي في حاشيته على سنن ابن ماجه: قوله ( وأسألك أن تجعل كل قضاء ) الحديث في الزوائد وفي إسناده مقال وأم كلثوم هذه لم أر من تكلم فيها وعدها جماعة في الصحابة وفيه نظر لأنها ولدت بعد موت أبي بكر وباقي رجال الإسناد ثقات.*
*وقال في مصباح الزجاجة (4/141) : هذا إسناد فيه مقال أم كلثوم هذه لم أر من تكلم فيها وعدها جماعة في الصحابة وفيه نظر لأنها ولدت بعيد موت أبي بكر وباقي رجال الإسناد ثقات رواه أبو داود الطيالسي في مسنده عن شعبة عن جبير بن حبيب فذكره* 
*ورواه ابن حبان في صحيحه من طريق حماد بن سلمة عن الجريري عن أم كلثوم به).* 

موقع الشيخ خالد المصلح وفقه الله
وهذه اضافة الى ماذكره الشيخ خالد
- أن أبا بكر دخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأراد أن يكلمه وعائشة تصلي فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : عليك بالكوامل أو كلمة أخرى ، وفي رواية : عليك من الدعاء بالكوامل الجوامع ، فلما انصرفت عائشة سألته عن ذلك فقال لها : قولي : اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم ، وأسألك – وفي رواية : اللهم إني أسألك – الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل وأعوذ بك من النار وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل ، وأسألك – وفي رواية : اللهم إني أسألك – من الخير ما سألك عبدك ورسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأعوذ بك من شر ما *استعاذك* منه عبدك ورسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته لي رشدا 
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: أصل صفة الصلاة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/1012
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ ابو محمد جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وانت بارك الله فيك ياشيخ  ماجد

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

شيخنا ابو محمد اليوم كنت اتصفح كتاب الاذكار للامام الجهبذ النووي
 أعلى الله درجته في عليين فوجدت ما كنت ابحث عنه 

عن أبي أمامة، قال دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعاء كثير لم نحفظ منه شيئا قلنا يا رسول الله دعوت بدعاء كثير لم نحفظ منه شيئا ‏.‏ فقال ‏"‏ ألا أدلكم على ما يجمع ذلك كله تقول اللهم إنا نسألك من خير ما سألك منه نبيك محمد ونعوذ بك من شر ما استعاذ بك منه نبيك محمد وأنت المستعان وعليك البلاغ ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ‏"‏ ‏.‏ قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرها أن تدعو بهذا الدعاء: " اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله و آجله ما علمت منه و ما لم أعلم و أعوذ  بك من الشر كله عاجله و آجله ما علمت منه و ما لم أعلم , اللهم إني أسألك من  خير ما سألك عبدك و نبيك , و أعوذ بك من شر ما عاذ بك عبدك و نبيك , اللهم إني  أسألك الجنة و ما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل و أعوذ بك من النار و ما قرب إليها  من قول أو عمل , و أسألك أن تجعل كل قضاء قضيته لي خيرا " .

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 4 / 56 : أخرجه ابن ماجة ( 2 / 433 - 434 - التازية ) و ابن حبان ( 2413 ) و أحمد ( 6 /  134 ) و أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 3 / 1103 - مصور المكتب الإسلامي ) من طريق  حماد بن سلمة أخبرني جبر بن حبيب عن أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر عن # عائشة # أن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علمها هذا الدعاء , فذكره . قلت : و هذا إسناد صحيح , رواته ثقات رواة مسلم غير جبر بن حبيب و هو ثقة .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

........

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*3356- ألا أدلكم على ما يجمع ذلك كله ؟ تقول : اللهم ! إنا نسألك من خير ما سألك منه نبيك محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم ، ونعوذ بك من شر ما استعاذ منه نبيك محمد صلي الله عليع وسلم ، وأنت المستعان ، وعليك البلاغ ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.*
*قال الألباني في السلسلة الضعية : 7 /368 : ضعيف*
*أخرجه الترمذي (4/ 266) من طريق ليث بن أبي سليم عن عبدالرحمن بن سابط عن أبي أمامة قال : دعا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم بدعاء كثير ، لم نحفظ منه شيئًا ، قلنا : يا رسول الله ! دعوت بدعاء كثير لم نحفظ منه شيئًا ، قال : ... فذكره ، وقال : هذا حديث حسن غريب.*
*قلت : بل ضعيف لاختلاط ليث بن أبي سليم .*

----------

